# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  بررسی انواع قرارداد های برنامه نویسی و قرادادهای مشارکت

## Mehdi_Azizi

تمامی اطلاعات مربوط به انواع قرارداد برنامه نویسی و همچنین قرارداد مشارکت برای تولید انواع نرم افزار که شامل برنامه های ویندوزی و تحت وب می باشد.

----------


## Mehdi_Azizi

با سلام، 

ظاهرا قبلا در برخی قسمتها مطالبی در مورد قرادادها نوشته شده بود. ولی اولا به نظر من در جای مناسب خود نبودند و ثانیاً خیلی کامل نبودند. من هم چون هم اکنون به دنبال پیدا کردن قرارداد جهت برنامه نویسی و بخصوص مشارکت هستم تا جایی که بتونم اطلاعاتم را در اختیار شما قرار می دهم. البته در مورد قراردادهای مشارکت هنوز چیزی پیدا نکردم. خواهشمندم هر کسی احساس می کنه اطلاعات خوب و مفیدی داره در مورد قراردادهای برنامه نویسی ویندوزی ، وب، پشتیبانی ، مشارکت و ... حتما در اختیار عام قرار بده.

سه نمونه قرارداد در اینجا قرار می دهم که هردو از سایت "سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه ای کشور" به نشانی زیر دانلود کردم و به سبب اینکه فکر می کنم وجاهت قانونی دارد برایتان قرار می دهم. البته همیشه قبل از هرکاری با یک وکیل و نیز یک فرد خبره مشورت کنید. مسائل فنی را از افراد خبره و مشاوره حقوقی را از وکیل بخواهید.

لینک سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه ای کشور http://www.irannsr.org/portal.aspx

1- نمونه قرارداد فروش نسخ جدید نرم افزار و خدمات پشتیبانی 
2- نمونه قرارداد فروش بسته های نرم افزاری
3- نمونه قرارداد خدمات پشتیبانی نرم افزار 

با تشکر

----------


## aliramazani

من قراره توی 6 ماه یه نرم افزار واسه یه شرکت بنویسم و حدود 3 میلیون تومان پولشه که نصفش را اول باید بگیرم. از کدم یکی از این سه فایل واسه قرارداد استفاده کنم؟

ضمنا من شخص حقیقی هستم نه حقوقی
بعد از قرارداد باید چکار کنم؟
یعنی 2 دو نسخه باید تنظیم بشه؟ یکی دست من یکی دست اونا؟
باید توی محضر هم ثبت بشه؟
واسه محضر باید هر دو طرف باشن؟
هزینه محضر با کیه؟

من نرم افزار را برای واحد it این شرکت می نویسم. طرف قراردادم رئیس شرکته؟ یعنی اون باید امظا کنه یا رئیس it?

----------


## rastan

مرسی از فایل هایی که گذاشته بودید
]

----------


## princoo

یه وب سایت برای مشاوره حقوقی آنلاین در حوزه فناوری اطلاعات

help.ictlaw.ir

----------

